# Quail Enclousures and coops



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, I am thinking of getting some quail as my school are hatching 36 out. I will get them when they are chicks and will have them inside in a 2 foot by 1 foot fish tank for the first 4 - 6 weeks, and dont worry I am not getting all of them I am getting about 5 or 6. I am trying to decide what to get for them to live in. So I would like to see pics of anyone else's enclosures/coops

Thanks for any replies:2thumb:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

A modest size rabbit hutch would probably be suitable.


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

do they not need to roost like chickens. I was thinking of a eglu quail coop


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> do they not need to roost like chickens. I was thinking of a eglu quail coop


Only bobwhites, californians, gambels, mountain, blue scaled, elegants etc will roost up on perches :2thumb:


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok, I should be fine then because I am getting chinese painted


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> Ok, I should be fine then because I am getting chinese painted


I find CPQ do better indoors in a hutch. Or in a 6x4 heated shed.


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

I was thinking of something like this

Willow Palace Guinea Pig and Rabbit Hutch by Pets at Home | Pets at Home

or this

Hawthorn Lodge Single Hutch and Double Run by Pets at Home | Pets at Home

any ideas?


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> I find CPQ do better indoors in a hutch. Or in a 6x4 heated shed.


This apart from the heat :2thumb:


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

does anyone have any ideas on what one of the hutches in the links would be best?


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> does anyone have any ideas on what one of the hutches in the links would be best?


Depends if you really want them on grass or not and if they figure out how to use the ramp to get out of the weather.

We used alot of normal hutches with false wire mesh floors in them :2thumb:


----------

